# Hood Tach mounting location?



## 68Goat (Sep 24, 2004)

Hello all,

I have a 68 GTO that I want to install a hood tach onto like the Judge has. Does anyone know of the exact mounting location and would I need to make any holes in the hood? I would need the dimensions and location of the holes and where to attach the wiring harness. Thanks for any help.

Dan.


----------



## robertkeller (Oct 15, 2004)

Dan,

I realize this may not be exactly what you're looking for, but in August 1971, I bought a used, silver 1970 Judge and it did NOT have a hood tack, so I bought a brand new one from the local dealer in Northern Illinois. I asked the same mounting locations you ask and they told me, "mount it where you want."

So I sat in the driver's seat while a buddy fussed with the location until I could read it easily. A few months later, I sat in a Judge with a factory mounting location--I liked my location better.

One hint:
Back then, the needles were very hard to see, especially at night, so I disassembled the hood tach and brush-painted it flourescent orange with Testor's model paint, which made a huge difference.

Hope this helps--a little.

Robert Keller


----------



## omg_it_GOES (Oct 16, 2004)

I have a '68 Ram Air GTO with the factory hood tach on it. If you can't find anything in the way of a template, I could get you some basic measurements from the side and rear of the hood if that would get you close enough. And yes, there are holes in the hood. I haven't looked at it close, but there's one for wiring and 3 or 4 for the studs of the tach (Don't quote me on that though). Let me know if I can help!


----------



## hotwheels (Nov 12, 2004)

Weren't alot of them "dealer installed" option anyway? Thats what I was always told.


----------



## chevyizer (May 6, 2017)

Is the offer for the measurements still an option?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

chevyizer said:


> Is the offer for the measurements still an option?


A little searching using the red "SEARCH" in the right hand corner pulled up this which may help. There are also other topics which may help: http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/1970-gto-hood-tach-installation-help-38892/


----------



## leeps (Apr 2, 2011)

I would search for a placement template. It should fit in the section of the hood where there is no brace. I did a quick search just now and found this, but I know I have seen a template that gives reference to the rear and side of the hood.

phscollectorcarworld: Restoration Files: GM Hood Tachometer placement


----------

